# يرجى المساعدة بتعريف معنى



## hwelding (1 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخواني الكرام 
مطلوب مني 
Carbon steel /12 Sheet Plate
يرجى تعريف ما يعنيه الرمز 12 فيما مضى 
والشكر الجزيل


----------

